
'Apple Glass' Rumored to Start at $499, Support Prescription Lenses, and More - l1ghthouse
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/05/19/apple-glasses-price-prescription-lenses-rumors/
======
beer_cub
Will people call the users glassholes or was that only when the product wasn't
made by Apple?

~~~
vulcan01
iGlass. Like eyeglass(es). :)

~~~
runawaybottle
iSight?

